# One Day Three Beds



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

We returned to the UK via the Roscoff Ferry Route to pick up our new Motorhome but in a Car.

We arose from our own bed travelled to catch the late afternoon ferry and slept in a Cabin for approximately 4hours, arrived in Plymouth and checked into the hotel overnight,therefore, we slept in three beds in the one day (24 hours),I am we'll into my sixties and have never slept in 3 beds in a day before.

Can anyone beat it? We don't count the odd clandestine arrangement that's cheating the system!!!


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Four beds in one night- but don't tell the wife!


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Beds*

No clandestine arrangements!!


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Trouble is now that I have reached that certain age I find I cannot diferenciate between fact and fiction!!!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lost count one day - 

































well we were in the bed shop choosing a new one!


----------

